# Pinhole self-portraits



## daveb414 (Apr 25, 2006)

i took these with a pinhole camera that i made from a gallon paint can. let me know what yall think.


----------



## stingray (Apr 25, 2006)

fantastic prespective and image quality!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

Really, really nice shot... tell me how long was your exposure times.   And what was your aperture?  If you know.  I am really curious.  I tried to shoot a ten second exposure of my grand daughter, but she couldn't stay still even that long.


----------



## stingray (Apr 25, 2006)

it looks like the light is right on him so it may not have needed to be much at all.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm also wondering how he tripped the shutter or opened the hole then got back. In the second one there is no blur which would indicate to me a long exposure but he is so sharp in it. But they are gorgeous for pinhole shots.

But you are right that much light, with film especially rather than paper, it would have been a resonably short exposure time.  Well short for pinhole.


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

These are both wonderful! Love the perspective in #1. The paint can must have helped with that great distortion in the second.

First rate!  

I'd like to know your exposure time, as well.


----------



## daveb414 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the input everyone. i took both of these with paper. the first picture, was in the shadows, so the exposure time was about 2 min, and i just opened the shutter myself. the second photo, was in the bright sunshine, and the exposure was only about 8 seconds. so i got someone walking by to open the shutter for me. as far as the aperature goes, i dont know what it is. thanks again!


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice work. I'd have guessed film with that nice contrast. 

Welcome to the forum, btw.  I hope to see more of your work!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice job and I agree with everyone else and welcome.  Put your pinhole to good use and share with us all.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbup: 

That is the wildest perspective.  I just have to add that if there was a category in the world records for the longest legs in a photograph those would be it.  

Love it.  Great job.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 26, 2006)

great pinholes dave! :thumbsup:


----------

